# Bourbon Pie



## ghost308 (May 27, 2009)

I posted this once before but seems to have gotten lost in the move.
==================================================  ===
Bourbon  Pecan Pie 
By Ghost 
3 extra-large eggs, lightly beaten
1 cup sugar
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
1 cup  corn syrup lite
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 cup Burbon
1/2 cup white raisens
1 cup whole pecans
1 10-inch pie crust
.Soak raisens over night in bourbon drain and save 1/4 cup bourbon for pie ,mix 2 drinks with the other 1/4 cup  :) , PreHeat oven to 375 F,  Combine eggs, sugar, butter, syrup, vanilla and 1/4 cup bourbon . Mix well . Sprinkle raisens over the bottom of the unbaked pie crust; cover with pecans. Pour filling over raisens and pecans. Bake for 35 to 40 minutes or until a knife inserted halfway between the center and the edge comes out clean. Set aside for at least 30 minutes before cutting. Makes 6 to 8 servings. French Vanilla Cool-Whip tops this pie very well


----------



## fire it up (May 27, 2009)

Was just about to ask if I could just drink the other 1/4C
Sounds like a great recipe, I can't wait to try this one.


----------



## richoso1 (May 27, 2009)

Now that is one tasty pie my friend. Points to you!


----------

